# Other Pets > Birds >  X-Mas Time 4 Me!

## MazAnth

Going to pick this little guy up next week from a small place in Mississippi :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh you are so lucky!!! I would absolutely love to have one of those birds!

----------

MazAnth (12-18-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Awesome! I love parrots. Post more pictures when you get him  :Smile:

----------

MazAnth (12-18-2011)

----------


## oliverstwist

I just wrapped a christmas present for our 18 month old AG  :Smile:  I adore Jayden, he is the love of my husband and I's life

----------


## MazAnth

> I just wrapped a christmas present for our 18 month old AG  I adore Jayden, he is the love of my husband and I's life


We also have a one year old female we named Bonnie.  My wife has already named this little guy Clyde :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ball python 22

Is he a congo or timneh

----------

